# I hate peeing in cups, I have a question



## CanadianKirby (8 Jul 2010)

So, anyway, I've been through the recruiting process, and was offered a job. Obviously, I accepted, and now I'm heading for BMQ in a few months. Now this is my problem, I hate peeing in cups. I can't say what it is, I'm not nervous or anything, but I always have trouble producing a "sample" when I'm put on the spot. Even if I mentally prepare myself in advance, the moment the doctor says I need a "sample" it's just not happening. Fortunately I willed myself into producing a "sample" during my medical, but after a lengthy wait. I think the doctor was concerned with what kind of "sample" I was going to return with. I don't want to make this anymore awkward than it already is, so I'll just ask. Will I have to produce another "sample" when BMQ comes around? Not like it's a huge deal, but it's quite embarrasing, and I plan on making the forces my career; so I don't want a nickname like "stage-fright" or "no clutch" following me around for the next 25 years. Can anyone enlighten me?  :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Jul 2010)

CanadianKirby said:
			
		

> I plan on making the forces my career; so I don't want a nickname like "stage-fright" or "no clutch" following me around for the next 25 years. Can anyone enlighten me?  :bullet: :bullet:



Too Late


----------



## CanadianKirby (8 Jul 2010)

Yah, tell me about it.....but seriously, do you know?


----------



## Klinkaroo (8 Jul 2010)

Well I didn't have to do one at BMQ, but depending on your trade or situation you will eventually have to produce more. If for example you are in an aircrew trade you will be peeing every year or two for your medical, every 5 I believe for others. If they decide to do random drug screening (or targeted, I don't know who you are) then you will have to pee in the cup. But to summarize, you won't be peeing in a cup every couple weeks, and generally it will be in the confines of a doctors office with a doctor or med tech who are bound by strict confidentiality rules. I don't see what is the big problem, your buddies aren't there to know, and the doc will not say anything (if he does report him), I don't think this should really be your biggest concern.


----------



## PegcityNavy (8 Jul 2010)

I don't think they do a urine test anymore. When i applied in 2006 i had to pee in a cup, this time around however their was no urine test. I think they must have changed their procedures.


----------



## CanadianKirby (8 Jul 2010)

CanadianKirby said:
			
		

> I can't say what it is, I'm not nervous or anything, but I always have trouble producing a "sample" when I'm put on the spot. Even if I mentally prepare myself in advance, the moment the doctor says I need a "sample" it's just not happening.



If I knew what the big problem was, I wouldn't be so concerned. Either way, there are things that are far more concerning than having to pee in a cup, but I have a handle on those things, thus leaving all the little things - like this.


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Jul 2010)

Did I skip a step?

I never had to pee in a cup.

All i had to do was sit there while the med tech felt me up, and made me walk like a duck.

Guess your just special Canadian Kirby :nod:


----------



## CanadianKirby (8 Jul 2010)

Ahhhhh yes, the duck walk. Had that too.   :nod:


----------



## MP_Bound (8 Jul 2010)

I bet people who have not done a CF Medical, or haven't had that particular test done are wondering what the hell we are talking about.

Only in the CF


----------



## Franko (8 Jul 2010)

Here's some enlightenment...stop double posting.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (8 Jul 2010)

I just completed BMQ in June and did not have to pee in a cup. although when i got to my new unit we had random drug testing.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Jul 2010)

And when you do the random drug testing (not if), someone's gonna be beside ya basically watching you.  Enjoy that  :nod:


----------



## Jungle (8 Jul 2010)

Once you're in you'll likely have to do a lot worse then pee in a cup; get used to be outside of your comfort zone...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Jul 2010)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Once you're in you'll likely have to do a lot worse then pee in a cup; get used to be outside of your comfort zone...



You had a cup? We used to dreeeeeam about having a cup...............


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Jul 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You had a cup? We used to dreeeeeam about having a cup...............



Luxury!    ...................


Sometimes being able to get a good stream going is a fond memory.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/49828/post-440245.html#msg440245


----------



## Jungle (9 Jul 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You had a cup? We used to dreeeeeam about having a cup...............



Yeah, they give us cups now; but back when I joined, we had to pee in the nur... ahh, nevermind !!  ;D


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Jul 2010)

Yeah I didn't have to pee in a cup for my medical either, just the duck walk and a bunch of weird rotating things.


----------



## Pusser (12 Jul 2010)

You will have to pee in a cup from time to time throughout your career, certainly whenever you do a full medical, which is at least every five years (more frequently as you get older).  However, you do get to do it privately.  There is no audience or audience participation.  I'd be more concerned about the rubber glove test.  That is by far, the most disturbing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Jul 2010)

I think this has just about run it's course.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

